# best cross cut sled and drill press table



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

I need to build a new cross cut sled and a drill press table. In everyone's opinion what is the best homemade plans for a cross cut sled and drill press table. Your ideas and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
John Hall


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi John. Take a look at mine (sled and drill press table) to see what you think. Both are posted as projects. Also, take a look at The Woodsmith Shop plans. I know they came up with a nice sled and perhaps they did a drill press table too.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Plans? Well maybe I can find the napkin I drew mine on….... LOL. Search this on *youtube*. Before I made mine I watched a few. Several had links to plans in the description.

Here is one I saw and liked, great for quick cuts very accurate once you set it up. LINK


----------



## tdwilli1 (Jan 21, 2014)

I've had a Woodpeckers Drill Press Table and have since replaced the drill press and needed to have another one. I used Stumpy's X-Y drill press plans and modified the fence and put a formica top on it and it works great. I like it much better than the Woodpeckers.

http://www.stumpynubs.com/drill-press-table-x-y.html


----------

